# Canon U.S.A. To Host Virtual Press Conference For New Professional Imaging Products And Technologies



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, March 30, 2020 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today that they will be hosting a Virtual Press Conference to unveil the company’s new professional imaging products and technologies. The Virtual Press Conference, which will be streamed on the Canon U.S.A. website at usa.canon.com/VPC2020, is scheduled to air on Monday, April 20, 2020, at 1:00 PM EDT/10:00 AM PT.
> 
> “As Canon continues to monitor the global response surrounding the spread of COVID-19, the effects of which have impacted every aspect of our lives, we would like to thank everyone for their understanding and ongoing support during this challenging time,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president, and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc “The road ahead is long and filled with uncertainty, but when the broadcast and cinema industries are ready to resume ‘normal’ activities, Canon wants them to...



Continue reading...


----------



## Trankilstef (Mar 30, 2020)

Is it possible that the official announcement of the R5 will be made at this conference alongside the eos C300 mkIII? I really hope so.


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2020)

In 3 weeks you shall have your price.


----------



## SaP34US (Mar 30, 2020)

What about the R6?


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 30, 2020)

In three weeks, a lot will be put to rest. I have six RF lenses eagerly waiting to meet the R5


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> In three weeks, a lot will be put to rest. I have six RF lenses eagerly waiting to meet the R5



Nice! What lenses do you have? This does sound like a cinema camera only announcement unfortunately...


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Nice! What lenses do you have? This does sound like a cinema camera only announcement unfortunately...



I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;

50 f1.2
85 f1.2
15-35 f2.8
24-70 f2.8
70-200 f2.8
24-105 f4

I love the EOS R for most of what I do but R5's 45MP, 12 FPS and a snappier performance would make it a perfect camera for me. I am hoping that they at least announce it and start shipping in June. (All depending on the pandemic I know)


----------



## CJudge (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...



What has your experience with the 70-200 been like? Did you own an EF 70-200 before?


----------



## SteveC (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...



The only thing stopping me from getting the R5 is the existential problem: It doesn't exist. (Well, OK if the price is scary I might wait.) I have no RF lenses yet but will probably buy it with the 24-105 L and bring over a couple of EF lenses. I just wish the control ring adapter came as part of a kit (even if the kit costs $100 more with it).


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

CJudge said:


> What has your experience with the 70-200 been like? Did you own an EF 70-200 before?



Yes, I had the EF-70-200 Mark II. The size is the major difference to me. I am yet to pixel peek with the RF lens yet but the pixel peepers say it is at least as good or even better than the EF version. The past week I focused more on the auto-focus system, while it is good, it is not as fast as the RF 24-70. The price is another factor, but for me, I just prefer not to use an adapter. The only EF lenses I kept are the TS-E-24 and 100 Macro and that is because there are no RF versions yet.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...


Since you have these particular lenses, could you please share how you've tended to use some more than others? EG: the 85 f1.2 must be wonderful for portraits, but do you find it too big & heavy for any other use and therefore you don't use it often? Do you find you use just one lens most of the time? I'd really like to hear what you might say since I'm interested in these lenses (as well as the 85mm f1.2 DS) and wonder how beautiful images vs big & heavy lenses to carry pan out?


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The only thing stopping me from getting the R5 is the existential problem: It doesn't exist. (Well, OK if the price is scary I might wait.) I have no RF lenses yet but will probably buy it with the 24-105 L and bring over a couple of EF lenses. I just wish the control ring adapter came as part of a kit (even if the kit costs $100 more with it).



I believe canon is bringing the lesson learnt from the EOS R and the new developments of the 1DX Mark III together in the R5, so to me, the different parts that make up the RF is already in existence except for IBIS.


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Since you have these particular lenses, could you please share how you've tended to use some more than others? EG: the 85 f1.2 must be wonderful for portraits, but do you find it too big & heavy for any other use and therefore you don't use it often? Do you find you use just one lens most of the time? I'd really like to hear what you might say since I'm interested in these lenses (as well as the 85mm f1.2 DS) and wonder how beautiful images vs big & heavy lenses to carry pan out?



You know what? You are very right. The RF 50 for example, I barely use, but when I do, the results are just gorgeous. RF 85 is my main portrait lens, it is big but manageable. I however do not use it for any other purpose. I have asked myself that if there is an RF 35 f/1.2 and RF 135 f/1.8. Would I need the 24-70 and 70-200? I think it all depends on the environment that you shoot in. If you are an event photographer, the zooms may be more beneficial. I love the looks of the RF Prime lenses but depending on what you do, you may benefit more from the flexibility of the zooms.


----------



## dominic_siu (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> In three weeks, a lot will be put to rest. I have six RF lenses eagerly waiting to meet the R5


I have 3 only now


----------



## joestopper (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> In three weeks, a lot will be put to rest. I have six RF lenses eagerly waiting to meet the R5



... and photography quality will skyrocket so as photography business will!


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 31, 2020)

"We're proud to announce that our latest cinema line is made of 80% post-consumer buttons."


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

joestopper said:


> ... and photography quality will skyrocket so as photography business will!



Not really, not business for me. just something I love and will continue to experiment for as long as God allow me to.


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Nice! What lenses do you have? This does sound like a cinema camera only announcement unfortunately...



I went back to read the announcement over again, it sure sound like cinema related announcement but I am still hopeful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm not sure why people are saying R5 and R6.

This is what the announcement says.

“The road ahead is long and filled with uncertainty, but when the broadcast and cinema industries are ready to resume ‘normal’ activities, Canon wants them to know we will be there to continue to support professionals with new products and technologies that meet their needs.”


The new Canon broadcast and cinema products featured during the Virtual Press Conference are aligned with the current and growing needs of the respective industries such as 4K UHD and HDR, as well as evolving technologies.



R5 nor R6 are not broadcast or cinema products.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying R5 and R6.
> 
> This is what the announcement says.
> 
> ...


Because, sadly, most people don't bother to read more than the headline. In fact, sometimes I doubt they even read the headline. 

If this is scheduled for April 20, I'm sticking to the late May or sometime in June prediction for the R5 and R6. Gotta spread things out a bit.


----------



## AEWest (Mar 31, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying R5 and R6.
> 
> This is what the announcement says.
> 
> ...


"Oh, and one more thing...."


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2020)

I guess I led them on a bit....


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2020)

Plus there's this....https://www.canonnews.com/canon-announcements-will-continue-as-planned


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...



I've got two questions for you, Dj:

1) what do you do for a living?
2) are you hiring?

A


----------



## derpderp (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> I've got two questions for you, Dj:
> 
> 1) what do you do for a living?
> 2) are you hiring?
> ...



I guess he's just rich and has no place else to dispose of his wealth.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 31, 2020)

so this is an announcement for an announcement and is generating interest?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I went back to read the announcement over again, it sure sound like cinema related announcement but I am still hopeful.


I have to agree, unfortunately I think it is just the cinema announcement and the EOS R5 may be in May as originally planned, although they did say it may be April or May so who knows. I'd love it to be April and although in lockdown, I'm sure having the R5 would allow many hours of play to happen at home or in the garden getting used to it.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...



That's quite the collection! A lot of overlap though, is there a reason for that? Personally a 35mm, 50mm, 85mm cover everything I would ever need. Cheers


----------



## LesC (Mar 31, 2020)

The announcement on the Canon website is under a tab called 'Professional Video Solutions' so unfortunately I don't think anything to do with the R5


----------



## 12Broncos (Mar 31, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying R5 and R6.
> 
> This is what the announcement says.
> 
> ...


That's what I read too. Although I was kind of secretly hoping a R5 announcement would be made. Hopes dashed, move on.


----------



## 12Broncos (Mar 31, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> so this is an announcement for an announcement and is generating interest?


In the video realm, yes! . The photography realm, no.


----------



## KirkD (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> 85 f1.2
> ...


Sacre Bleu!! Nice budget!! I only have the 15-35 f2.8 and the 24-70 f2.8 and trying to decide whether to go for the 85 1.2, but still hesitating with the hope we get wind of a 14mm f1.4 for night-scapes. Of course, the R5 is a given for my next purchase.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> You know what? You are very right. The RF 50 for example, I barely use, but when I do, the results are just gorgeous. RF 85 is my main portrait lens, it is big but manageable. I however do not use it for any other purpose. I have asked myself that if there is an RF 35 f/1.2 and RF 135 f/1.8. Would I need the 24-70 and 70-200? I think it all depends on the environment that you shoot in. If you are an event photographer, the zooms may be more beneficial. I love the looks of the RF Prime lenses but depending on what you do, you may benefit more from the flexibility of the zooms.


Thanks for the feedback. Since I am just a pro-sumer (this is my main hobby) taking lots of landscapes and flower/portrait pictures as I walk, I've found that I want the fewest number of lenses as I go, preferably one (or two lenses with two bodies so there's no lens switching). I'd probably be happiest with a ~80MP R IBIS body with RF 70-200 f2.8 IS and a 2nd identical body with RF 24-70 f2.8 IS (or ~20-70 f2.8 if they ever made it). While I'd love to have wide primes like RF 85 1.2 DS for the smoothest bokeh, I know that I wouldn't use it enough to justify carrying & switching lenses. I would consider adding a ~200-600 zoom if it's compact & light enough. The only other feature I'd like is for telephoto macro use. I'd prefer if they had close enough focus on the telephoto zoom I got to be near-macro (say 0.7X magnification) so that I'd have that ability without changing lenses - but otherwise I would consider a prime telephoto (~200mm) super macro if it was so exceptional (eg. 1.5X or more).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2020)

KirkD said:


> Sacre Bleu!! Nice budget!! I only have the 15-35 f2.8 and the 24-70 f2.8 and trying to decide whether to go for the 85 1.2, but still hesitating with the hope we get wind of a 14mm f1.4 for night-scapes. Of course, the R5 is a given for my next purchase.


 The 85mm 1.2 is amazing, you wouldn't be disappointed with that one


----------



## Dj 7th (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> I've got two questions for you, Dj:
> 
> 1) what do you do for a living?
> 2) are you hiring?
> ...



Haha. You guys are funny. I just pinch pennies everywhere else and I am still paying off the lenses.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 31, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The only thing stopping me from getting the R5 is the existential problem: It doesn't exist. (Well, OK if the price is scary I might wait.) I have no RF lenses yet but will probably buy it with the 24-105 L and bring over a couple of EF lenses. I just wish the control ring adapter came as part of a kit (even if the kit costs $100 more with it).


My advice would be to skip the 24-105 and save up for the the 24-70. That is, unless you want the 24-105 for a walk around lens. In that case it goes fantastic with the EOS r. But for the upcoming R5, I'd say match it with the 24-70.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Mar 31, 2020)

Since this is RIGHT before NAB was supposed to start, this will definitely be a cinema announcement (seeming like the C300 III). However, because they have been touting the R5 as having 8K and all of that, they may announce full specs and shipments at the same time - especially if the cinema camera they announce has at least the option for an RF Mount.

Would love for the new C300 to have an RF Mount option and then the R5 as a b-cam and gimbal cam. Makes a lot of sense to me. And the C500 and 1DX as the EF version of the same or similar setup. 

We'll see.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2020)

Kjsheldo said:


> ...However, because they have been touting the R5 as having 8K and all of that, they may announce full specs and shipments at the same time



Wishful thinking. Canon is not going to waste an opportunity to give both of these products big individual announcements. Especially since, with the entire world pretty much shut down, they can dominate the photographic and cinema news cycles with each announcement.


----------



## dog8food (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay! I can finally afford the R5 with the gov. relief check (wife and 3 kids) She just gave me the ok!


----------



## mcfrlnd (Mar 31, 2020)

Though I have no use for cinema cameras, it's exciting to see Canon up their game. Like all of you, I'm itching for the official announcement/release of the R5...I've got the RF 15-35 and 24-105 ready for shooting some sweet sweet b-roll.


----------



## CJudge (Mar 31, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> Yes, I had the EF-70-200 Mark II. The size is the major difference to me. I am yet to pixel peek with the RF lens yet but the pixel peepers say it is at least as good or even better than the EF version. The past week I focused more on the auto-focus system, while it is good, it is not as fast as the RF 24-70. The price is another factor, but for me, I just prefer not to use an adapter. The only EF lenses I kept are the TS-E-24 and 100 Macro and that is because there are no RF versions yet.



Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it! I currently have the 28-70 f/2 (I almost never used the widest end of my EF 24-70, so I knew I wouldn't miss it) and am interested in getting the 70-200 for that extra reach. I'm also considering getting the 24-105 for a lighter travel option as well as more video-based work, although so far I've not found the weight of the 28-70 to be too much of an issue (it makes up for it's bulk by allowing me to leave other lenses at home).

And I'm in the same boat as you with the 100mm macro. I can't wait for an RF equivalent to come out.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 31, 2020)

dog8food said:


> Yay! I can finally afford the R5 with the gov. relief check (wife and 3 kids) She just gave me the ok!



Rumor has it that that check will have to be paid back next year as part of your tax return. I'd check on that before doing ANYTHING.


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably because the press release does say in the lead paragraph that Canon "announced today that they will be hosting a Virtual Press Conference to unveil the company’s new professional imaging products and technologies"?

I agree, it does seem like this is a video-only conference based on the majority of the content in the release. But at best, it's poorly worded. If there's more, they completely fail to build on that; if it's just video, maybe "imaging products" was a poor choice of words.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying R5 and R6.
> 
> This is what the announcement says.
> 
> ...


----------



## joestopper (Mar 31, 2020)

> Dj 7th said:
> I am an early adopter of the RF Mount. I have the following RF lenses;
> 
> 50 f1.2
> ...






Aaron D said:


> I've got two questions for you, Dj:
> 
> 1) what do you do for a living?
> 2) are you hiring?
> ...



If you disguise as a fast RF lens, it looks your chances might be high to get hired ...


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 1, 2020)

LesC said:


> The announcement on the Canon website is under a tab called 'Professional Video Solutions' so unfortunately I don't think anything to do with the R5


Yes, but that page does have 'DSLR' product on it, which when clicked also contains the R and RP. Also, it says this on the 'Professional Video Solutions'-page: 

_From cinema lenses to pro camcorders and more, Canon offers an array of products designed to meet the most demanding film and broadcast settings. Whether you’re looking for a DSLR to get your vlog off the ground or a high-end, 4K broadcast lens to shoot your next in-studio production, we have the gear to help expand your storytelling reach. _

So Yeah, I still have hope the R5 and R6 will be announced in this virtual press conference.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 1, 2020)

Guys, I won’t 100% rule it out, but this will basically be their NAB announcements(i.e: broadcast and cinema equipment).


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 1, 2020)

The R5 may be meant to at 2nd or probably 3rd camers for Cinema line camera th he new C300 Mk III.


----------



## derpderp (Apr 2, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> The R5 may be meant to at 2nd or probably 3rd camers for Cinema line camera th he new C300 Mk III.



i actually have no idea what u just said.


----------

